# Broiler lifespan



## Camille (Mar 22, 2021)

Hello! I have a broiler rooster that was supposed to go to meat, but I ended up keeping him. He just turned a year old last week. He is huge, weighing in at 24 lbs! Everyone told me he wouldn't last, he would have a heart attack or his legs would break from the weight. But, this guy is living the dream! His original mate, a broiler hen, died last fall (not sure why), so I picked up a laying hen as he was pretty upset that his gf died. Anyway, I was wondering if anyone has had a broiler live this long! Oh, his name is Pinky!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Seeing a whole body pic would be interesting. Poultry Judge has one he calls Goliath but says he's not a meat bird. You wouldn't know it to look at him, he's massive.

I've never raised meat birds so I have no answers for you. I know others have been able to keep theirs a bit longer by limiting their access to food.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Wow! His comb and wattles are something else! Love it.


----------



## Camille (Mar 22, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Wow! His comb and wattles are something else! Love it.


Check out this pic. It's my husbands hand next to his waddle. Gives you an idea how big he is! Oh, and he gets his waddle massaged daily by my hubby. Pinky loves it!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Holy crow! Pun intended- that’s amazing lol! We all love seeing the big boys, as they so rarely get to be! How big is the rest of him then?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What OM said. He's got to be a really big boy or he'd be tripping over those wattles when he walked.


----------



## Camille (Mar 22, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Holy crow! Pun intended- that’s amazing lol! We all love seeing the big boys, as they so rarely get to be! How big is the rest of him then?


He is 24 lbs!


----------



## Camille (Mar 22, 2021)

robin416 said:


> What OM said. He's got to be a really big boy or he'd be tripping over those wattles when he walked.


24 lbs! Here is a pic next to his girlfriend, she is a laying hen.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I need to find Goliath's pic, I think they might be twins. He's massive!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

He's in two pics here. One where he's being called to treats. The other standing with the others making sure he gets his fair share. Hello, Iam new to chicken world. I moved to SC and my...


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Thanks for the pics, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> He's in two pics here. One where he's being called to treats. The other standing with the others making sure he gets his fair share. Hello, Iam new to chicken world. I moved to SC and my...


This is a topic I think about. I hatched Goliath but I am pretty sure he is a mistaken broiler, not a Rhode Island White. There were so many mistakes last year and I hatched quite a few eggs. He is slightly over a year right now and walks awkwardly. He has a few hens he favors and he is definitely king of the roosters here. .As long as he has quality of life, we will keep going but I am very concerned about his health.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I’m sure you’ll know when it’s time to draw the line, so to speak. He will either let you know, or you’ll just know.... but hopefully he has a happy life up through his last bit, whenever that time comes. 

I started discussing culling our big boy today with hubbs. I’m almost there. But then he was incredibly well behaved all evening. It’s like they know when we are talking bad about them! Ha


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I hope you're wrong, JP. He's rather special. Although after seeing Camille's boy I started thinking the same thing about Goliath. 

I wonder what this year will bring on the mistakes from different bird/hatching egg sources.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I hope you're wrong, JP. He's rather special. Although after seeing Camille's boy I started thinking the same thing about Goliath.
> 
> I wonder what this year will bring on the mistakes from different bird/hatching egg sources.


I think a lot of genetic stuff too last year, like slipped wing.


----------

